# Packers vs Falcons



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Let's go Birds


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Boom


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

That was a beautiful  drive


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 22, 2017)

wooooooo
(climbs on bandwagon)


----------



## JHannah92 (Jan 22, 2017)

Great opening drive. Now the real test: stopping Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 22, 2017)

Just lost power in LaGrange please keep updated


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Plenty of room on the wagon CR,hop aboard


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Will do Big Dave,yall stay safe up there


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 22, 2017)

Go Green Bay!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Haha.Get use to it Discount Double Check.......All day long.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 22, 2017)

Someone needs to tell Green Bay defense to defend something.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Pack missed a FG Dave.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Just lost power in LaGrange please keep updated


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 22, 2017)

10-0 falcons


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 22, 2017)

Had a couple tornado warnings here today, and could get rough tonight. Hasn't been bad so far, and hope it don't get bad.  Want to watch some football!

GO FALCONS!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Fumble Falcons ball


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2017)

Fumble GB!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

That a way D


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 22, 2017)

Pack fumbles. Falcons recover


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2017)

Falcons can't get the run working yet.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Falcons can't get the run working yet.



It's coming once Falcons wear them down.Hope our center is ok


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Julio a beast


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

TD Matty Ice


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 22, 2017)

Td birds!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2017)

Great run by Ryan!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2017)

Matty Ice for 6!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Three possession 3 scores


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Matty Ice flop^^^^


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 22, 2017)

Ryan looked like Michael Vick on that keeper for the score! 

Birds 17

Pack 0


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Go Green Bay!



They better go in a hurry , go Falcons !!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Great stop.Stay in his face


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2017)

Pack punt


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Let's go D


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Falcons tried to get a little too fancy,lucky there


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2017)

Falcons D eating Rogers up.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Sacked by a foot slap.....Haha


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm not so sure Rodgers couldn't get up and run on that sack. Didn't look like he was touched while he was down.

And yes, Falcons D laying the wood to Rodgers!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Interception  birds


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Dang they gonna bet there game on a dude with broke ribs


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Freeman running hard


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2017)

Falcons got the machine going.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2017)

Julio!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

24-0


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 22, 2017)

Birds soaring in the dome today!


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2017)

Where did those packer fans go 24 - 0 halftime ouch !!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh so sweet


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 22, 2017)

Peaking!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

antharper said:


> Where did those packer fans go 24 - 0 halftime ouch !!!



They jumped off the bandwagon


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 22, 2017)

This just the 1st half ? I thought the game was over.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> This just the 1st half ? I thought the game was over.



It is


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Green Bay don't have a pass rush,Matty Ice picking them apart


----------



## Mike81 (Jan 22, 2017)

How bout them falcons!!!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> This just the 1st half ? I thought the game was over.



I don't think u even know what day it is !!


----------



## MOTS (Jan 22, 2017)

The Falcons won't choke this time. If GB wins, it will be one of the 7th wonders in my lifetime. So many times my father asked me to watch them with him and I was like " see you later can I have them please". I wish he was here to see it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 22, 2017)

Falcons rocking in the 1st Half.  Need a 2nd Half just as good.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Falcon D is nasty


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Rodgers got the flu,the Bird flu....


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Whew,Jones a beast


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Take that cheeseheads


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 22, 2017)

Julio is the man for 2nd Half 73-yard TD!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

31-0


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 22, 2017)

I'll let everyone know if they should all be fired or not.  After the 4th quarter is over...


----------



## Caseypatton (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow there running over green bay


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2017)

I at least expected a game !!!


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 22, 2017)

Joe Buck:  "This defense may be better than everyone realized....."


----------



## Dub (Jan 22, 2017)

The Falcons are invincible today.

Huge respect and glad to see it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2017)

That was a TD.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Td!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2017)

This is getting ugly.


----------



## Horns (Jan 22, 2017)

Coons looking unstoppable. But gotta finish.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 22, 2017)

Need to get in there and put another hit on Rodgers.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 22, 2017)

37-15. A lot a football left to play. Don't let off the gas now


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 22, 2017)

Touchdown!!!!
44- 15


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 22, 2017)

Crank up that yankee bus


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2017)

Falcons are torching the Pack.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 22, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Falcons are torching the Pack.



Yep, 44 to 15 with11:28 to play. They have done took those boys behind the woodshed.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 22, 2017)

Whoa, I was not expecting Falcons to get a lead this big. 

Way to go big birds!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2017)

That was a fumble.


----------



## CamoClad (Jan 22, 2017)

Glad to see the Falcon's laying the wood to Green Bay.  Strahan and his crew should forfeit their pay this week for all their pregame bashing of ATL and acting like Rodgers is the second coming of Jesus.  While I am at it, Joe Buck is a fraud too...RISE UP!  Now we get to hear for the next 4 hours how Tom Brady can't be beat...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2017)

Don't know as I have ever seen a face mask call against the QB.


----------



## B. White (Jan 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Don't know as I have ever seen a face mask call against the QB.



His hand got caught in there, according to the announcer. LOL


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2017)

I always liked Rodgers , but goodness he sure crys to the refs a lot !


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Cry baby


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Falcons done punched them in the mouth


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2017)

Rodgers sure is crying to the refs a lot !!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2017)

I hope steelers do Tom Brady the same way !


----------



## pnome (Jan 22, 2017)

Just run the ball now.  Burn that clock down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 22, 2017)

I hope Ric Flair has an extra seat on that jet.

Go Falcons! Wooooooooo


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 22, 2017)

How 'Bout Them Falcons!


----------



## B. White (Jan 22, 2017)

Ticking down


----------



## MOTS (Jan 22, 2017)

Go Pack Go... Bye


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 22, 2017)

Very cool flying falcon Silver Britches! 

Great win for the rocking Falcons to take a 6-game winning streak to Houston for Super Bowl #51! 

Congrats to the NFC Champs!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

falcons super bowl bound!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 22, 2017)

Psssstttt


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2017)

Falcons looked like they belong in a Super Bowl today. Green Bay, not so much.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

I aint sayin but I'm sayin the Falcons have a real chance to win it all this year.They have a offensive machine and the D aint half bad either


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 22, 2017)

This^^^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 22, 2017)

Aaron Rodgers has never beaten a Dan Quinn defense. 0-4


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 23, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> I aint sayin but I'm sayin the Falcons have a real chance to win it all this year.They have a offensive machine and the D aint half bad either



agree.


----------

